# Where to buy large quantities of Estes sand?



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

I only see small bags at big als. I need 100lbs of the black one. Anyone know a local store that might have it or can order?


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

if you arent too particular with the estes, you can try sand blasting (black) sand. It would probably be wayyy cheaper too


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

I initially was just going to use pool filter sand. Bought 2 bags. Started rinsing it yesterday. Went through over 10 rinses and the water was still a nasty grey. I gave up and said f it and I'll just buy something that I can use with minimal or no rinsing.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I agree with the sand blasting sand idea
Home hardware lists it

http://m.homehardware.ca/h5/m/en/r/...0-Grit-Sandblasting-Sand/_/N-nthus/R-I1635701


----------

